
Ask HN: How can HTTP/2 be used to get GraphQL like performance? - lostPoncho
I am new to these stuffs. So as I understand HTTP&#x2F;2 comes with some improvements over HTTP&#x2F;1.1. So how can HTTP&#x2F;2 be used for data intensive request without needing to use GraphQL?
======
PaulHoule
HTTP/2 is just a transport that GraphQL and other http-based protocols can
use. It may reduce the overhead of round tripping and multiple concurrent
connections a little, but it is no substitute for protocol design that
drastically reduces or eliminates round tripping (as can GraphQL)

~~~
lostPoncho
Oh okay. Thanks. :D

------
brad0
Hi and welcome to HN.

Could you clarify some things?

\- what do you mean by data intensive requests?

\- what caused you to look into HTTP2 in the first place?

~~~
lostPoncho
Thanks. :D

By data intensive I meant something where we have to make multiple requests
for similar data, but not quite the same. If I understand correctly, graphql
is there to help with such cases. But, I may be wrong, I am new to this.

Just curiosity.

